# RoadBikeReview group ride - March 1 - 9 am, Postponed.



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

After being on the road for almost 2 weeks, I'm ready to get back on the bike! Anyone up for a ride this weekend? :thumbsup: 


Same meeting place (Palo Alto VA parking lot), Meeting at *9 AM*, rolling out shortly after.

Same general route. 'A' group goes through Huddert while the rest of the ride goes through the maze and get a head start on Canada.

The ride usually breaks up into two groups (possibly three depending on riders) with multiple regroups.

Here's the map of the VA parking lot and where to meet.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

(asking for others) Is this rain or shine?

My chances are slim, but just in case..

*couch* saturday may be drier (and better chances for me)*cough*


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

rain or shine!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone interested in doing an early Saturday morning ride say around 7:30am. Start at Bicycle Outfitter, ride up Old La Honda, descend 84 west side, back up West Side of Old La Honda, descend 84, ride up Alpine and up Joaquin. Descend Los Trancos and head back to start via Foothill.

CHL


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll try to make it if it doesn't rain. I'm not strong enough at this point to do a rain ride. 

~eddy


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

eddy said:


> I'll try to make it if it doesn't rain. I'm not strong enough at this point to do a rain ride.
> 
> ~eddy


If it rains, I'll still go out, probably on a modified shorter route. You should still come... think of the ToC riders riding in that crazy downpour last week, and channel that courage.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

There's supposed to be a big storm coming this weekend. If it's hitting dangerously hard Sunday morning, I'll pass. But if it's just raining, I'll be there. Already logging plenty of miles in the rain on the new commuter/rain bike.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry, I can't make it this time. I'm off to the snow with ukchild. Have fun in the rain!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Thien, I'll have to play it by ear. If you still go and it's raining text me to let me know you're going and I'll probably go ride with you.

Gary


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

The forecast reads RAIN, RAIN, RAIN!!!

I will NOT be there. I'll be spending my day with my kids since it's my B-Day. I think I'll take them to the Steinhardt Aquarium.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Whoops. Sorry, can't make it.

Next time.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Ride is canceled. We'll try again on a sunnier sunday this month...


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Does that mean we'll try again this coming Sunday?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

We can try again this Sunday.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

This Sunday supposedly sunny and dry with 0% precip. according to weather.com
sweet....



thien said:


> We can try again this Sunday.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm probably out for this Sunday because the wife already has plans for us up in Fairfield. That is unless I can get out of them or something changes... but not likely.


----------

